# MAC - Foundation & Concealers: various shade, formulas, and coverages



## wifey806 (Feb 6, 2009)

Some NC and NW Shades 





















 How full some of the formulas cover (based on how well it covers a scar i have on my arm)....

























love this stuff, but you can feel it on your face for sure





Applied it with my finger, one coat. Pretty med. coverage, but i'm sure u can build it up, or use concealer.





 I had to put on a couple layers (with my finger), but even still, it never looked cakey.





applied with my finger. took one application to cover. i'm impressed!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 6, 2009)

Swatches of Sculpt Foundation NC 42 - 45:


----------



## Meryl (Feb 6, 2009)

Inner arm is approximately NC15-20.

First pictures are *NW20*, left to right:

Studio Finish Concealer
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Select Cover-Up
Studio Sculpt Foundation
Studio Touch Up Stick 


Second set of pictures, *NC20*, left to right:

Studio Finish Concealer
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Select Tint
Studio Sculpt Foundation
 Select Cover-Up
Studio Touch Up Stick


----------



## evafee (Feb 7, 2009)

I compared the new Studio Sculpt Foundation and Concealer in NC 20 with a few other foundations. Sorry, the text in the pictures is German, but I think, that does't matter ;-)


----------



## Sisa (Feb 7, 2009)

OT: Huhu evafee... ich bins Xixa von den Beautyjunkies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAC Studio Sculpt NC35+NC40 compared to Satinfinish NC35*


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

artificial light





natural light:





A really bad swatch in artificial light. I can't believe how the SS NC15 can wary so much of the SFF!


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 12, 2009)

More stuff yippeeee!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my SFF is darker than the other formulas. Select SPF and Studio finish concealer look identical to me. My Full Coverage is SUPER OLIVE -- looks nothing like the other formulas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new concealer:





The new foundation:










The new concealer v. the other full coverage (I do find the new Studio Sculpt to be a *tad* deeper)





NOT dupes. 214 in MUFE is probably more like NC44 or NC45...?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC on left, MUFE on right:










 xoxo


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 17, 2009)

All in daylight

Select Moisturecover Concealer in NW15
SFF in NC15, Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15, SFF in NW15







on NC15

Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15 on the left, Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15 on the right 









From the left to the right:
SFF in NC15, Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC15, SFF in NW15


----------



## kathyp (Jul 27, 2009)

Studiofix in N3 and N4


----------



## Cinci (Aug 15, 2009)

MAC Face & Body Foundation:

For reference: I currently use C4 in Studio Fix Powder - These were swatched on the inside of my arm, where my skin is a bit lighter

Pics taken indoors, natural light, no flash

L-R: C3, C4





L-R:  C3, C4


----------



## Cinci (Aug 18, 2009)

Photo taken indoors w/ flash.
1st Row L-R: Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW20, NW25
2nd Row L-R: Studio Finish Concealer in NW25, NW30, NW35, NC35


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Cinci (Aug 18, 2009)

L-R: MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC20, NC30, NW25
Bottom: Make Up For Ever HD Foundation #120


----------



## kathyp (Sep 1, 2009)

Studio Sculpt in NC15 on NW15 skin (top of my hand which is a bit pinker than my face):


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 7, 2009)

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 26, 2011)

L-R: Prolongwear NC20, Studio fix fluid NC20, Studio sculpt NC20, Mineralize satinfinish NC20


----------



## Monsy (Nov 26, 2011)




----------

